

Windows Phone 7: How I wasted 20 days trying to register as a developer - codingstaff
http://www.codingstaff.com/blog/mikita-mikado/good-luck-windows-phone-7
Story about me trying to register our company and device with Microsoft's App Hub to develop apps for Windows Phone 7. Funny and sad at the same time...
======
codingstaff
A story of a man trying to get to Pandora of WP7 development

